# Appeal for reviews



## Keitht (Jul 4, 2007)

May I put out an appeal on behalf of all the Review Reps please.
We are heading into the main Northern Hemisphere holiday period.  Although there has definitely been an upturn in review submissions I'm sure there are plenty of other people out there with opinions about resorts they have visited.
Reviews don't have to run to many pages, although I genuinely do enjoy reading people's holiday experiences as well as simple reviews relating purely to the resort.
It won't take many minutes to submit a review so how about flooding all the Review Reps with work?


----------

